# Cleaning milk bottles?



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep extra unhomogenized milk in the freezer in glass apple juice bottles. When thawed, cream is stuck to the glass inside, and with the small necks of the bottles, it's very hard to clean that stubborn cream out of them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Baby bottle brush. I've never used them for baby bottles, yet seem to go through a couple a year. Maybe an old toothbrush. Might also ask on the dairy forum, I think there is something about milk stone deposits on glass, I don't know for sure, but they definately will!!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes there is "milkstone" I don't remember I think theres a once a week app for it. 
For my bottles I just rinse them out with cold water and a bottle brush with a little white vinegar.
Don't know if that would work on steel milk pails someone set me straight on that?


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

The only suggestion I have is to not freeze in glass bottles. We freeze milk in gallon ziplocs. Once it's frozen flat, the bags can easily slip into places in your freezer and take up much less space than a bottle. And safer, too.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

try what I used on baby bottles...
fill is about 1/4 of the way with HOT water and dump in a little uncooked rice.. and shake shake shake..... the rice scrubs the sides of the bottle clean.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've heard that those cleaning tablets for dentures sometimes clean bottles. I never did that myself though.

I freeze liquids in large freezer ziploc bags too. Just never drop one when it isn't sealed! (Don't ask!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Tilly said:


> Baby bottle brush.


That's what I'm using. It's hard to manipulate it through that small neck.


Charleen said:


> The only suggestion I have is to not freeze in glass bottles. We freeze milk in gallon ziplocs.


Trying to avoid plastics. And since my mother's cancer diagnosis, it's even more critical to avoid it.


TxCloverAngel said:


> try what I used on baby bottles...
> fill is about 1/4 of the way with HOT water and dump in a little uncooked rice.. and shake shake shake..... the rice scrubs the sides of the bottle clean.


I'll get hold of some white rice and try that. Not going to use my precious organic short grain brown rice. 


Ardie/WI said:


> I've heard that those cleaning tablets for dentures sometimes clean bottles. I never did that myself though.


 That sounds worth trying. Not sure if there are any of those laying around. I'll go through my mother's toiletry drawer.

I like the bottles I'm using. Handy size and shape. I'm going to try to soak one using Dr. Bronner's Sals Suds and see if that acts as a grease (cream) cutter.

If all else fails, I can use canning jars, but they won't be as convenient to use. But at least you can put them through the dishwasher and get your hand in them.


----------

